# There is always hope



## SparkleBright (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi ladies I wanted to share this with you in hope it helps!

I had IVF in December last year after 10years of trying and failing! The IVF didn't work but we got 8 embryos ... In May we had a FET but again it didn't work so since then I lost all heart ... I found it so hard and gave up ... We were thinking of surrogacy and saving up to either do that or go again

Yesterday I found out I'm 9 weeks pregnant and it happened naturally .... I still can hardly believe it 

So if you are struggling please know there is always hope ... 11 years of fighting and we are here!!

Lots of love to you all 
Rebecca


----------



## vkv80 (Apr 19, 2013)

Wow what an amazing story! I wish you a very happy and healthy pregnancy.x


----------



## SparkleBright (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Riley12 (Aug 12, 2013)

Beautiful! Congratulations xx


----------

